# Pulled Pork in advance



## jperez58 (Feb 1, 2016)

I am looking to smoke a couple of pork butt for pulled pork on Super Bowl Sunday. Due to the length of time to smoke, I want to smoke them in advance so I am ready to watch the game and enjoy my friends.

How much in advance can I cook these (1 day, 2 days)? How do I store until the day I want to pull the pork and eat it? How best to reheat the day I want to pull and eat?

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2016)

You didn't say what size they are, but I'm assuming 7 to 8 lbs. each

Put them on Sat at 6 PM.

Let them go all night.

Mine usually take about 22 hours at 215-225. That means they will be done around 4:00 PM

When they are done wrap in foil & towels or blankets & put in a dry cooler.

They will stay hot for several hours.

When ready pull them add some finishing sauce & enjoy!

Al


----------



## mfreel (Feb 1, 2016)

My general plan is 2 hrs per lb.  So...a 7 lb butt will take about 14 hours.  That's APPROXIMATE time.  

The thing I like about butts is that if you're done early, put the pulled pork in a crock pot or other roasting pan, add some apple juice with a little rub, seal tight and keep it warm.  Pulled pork does really well reheated.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 1, 2016)

When its most convienant for you. Personally I'd put 'em on Friday night, be ready Saturday afternoon. That way you don't need to worry about anything. Low & Slow, moist and tender, lots of time to rest, then pull add a little of JJ's famous Finishing sauce and allow it to be absorbed. Set in the reefer and let those flavors sneak in and marry with the pork. Will easily hold in the reefer a week.  Then for the game, dump it in a crock pot heat it low and slow again and you'll lose no moisture. Heat your BBQ sauce and place it in a bowl (a fondue pot works great), next to the crock pot. 

Pulled pork is unique in the fact its like chili, beans, and gumbo, it only gets better the next day.

If you do it a couple a days early you can relax. Pulling pork out of a smoker for a specific is tuff even at competitions. No one ever teaches the pigs to tell time. Cooking the same, I have had 10 lbers perfectly done in 13 hours and in 23 hours. I always smoke at about 220, and I figure about 18, but if I am a couple a days early who cares, pull it when its done instead.

Don't forget JJ's Finishing sauce, its the bees knees! Its why folks can't figure out why YOUR pulled pork is better than theirs.

<wipes the egg off his face>

I am so sorry, I did not notice this is the roll call section and is use basically for meet and greets and not so normally for questions. So its my pleasure to meet you. Its a great places for knowledge from the posts, search engine, and wisdom from most of the members (well about smoking anyway...LOL)

I would ask when you get a min, please take the time to click on the above "My Profile" Icon and elighten use about your self as must or as vague as you like. But the location is really important as the members are all over the US and a lot are from overseas. So when you ask a question, they can look and see where you are located. Even with simple things like altitude, wood avail, spices, etc......

BTW your type smoker helps a lot too. Different smokers, different types of smoking.

Again, really nice to meet you and look forward to your posts and pictures!


----------



## jperez58 (Feb 1, 2016)

Perfect, this is exactly the info I was looking for. Two additional questions:
1. My pork butt is about 7-8 lbs each. How many lbs do you think I need for 12-14 adults?

2. Where do I get the finishing sauce recipe?

Thanks again.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 1, 2016)

Most folks figure 1/4 to 1/3 lb finished pork product per person. You know your party guests best.

You will loose IMHO, 35 to 40% to smoking even low and slow. So figure accordingly

7.5 lbs x2 /35% - = That is about 9 or 10 pounds finished (each pig is different).

Others I am sure figure differently, just how I do it.

Any left over, I doubt it, but if there ism think about tamales, Boudin, or even topping a baked potatoe or a potato sskin.

Search engine, "JJ's Finishing sauce"


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2016)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a sunny warm day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## mfreel (Feb 3, 2016)

Ditto on 40% loss.  I've weighed mine before and that's about right.  Do 2 butts.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm smoking pork butts on the day of the Super Bowl. 
I will have them going by 7:00am. Figuring about 8 hours @ 275.
But I also have a good size offset. 

I usually figure 5oz per sandwich...so how many sandwiches will 14 people eat? How many sides do you plan on having? Because it also will also be a factor.  But I agree with others posters 2 butts should be enough.


----------

